# How many cups of sugar in 5lbs?



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Title pretty much says it all. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Sally if you are getting ready to make sugar syrup 1 pint of water is 1 lb. make your measurements that way.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Perfect.Thank you!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Baldursson said:


> Sally if you are getting ready to make sugar syrup 1 pint of water is 1 lb. make your measurements that way.


I second. 16 volume ounces of water weighs 16 ounces when I mix feed. Close enough!!


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

you are so welcome


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

so 10lbs of sugar will make 1 gallon of sugar syrup? thats 1-1


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I think 10 lbs should go with 5 quarts of water and it will end up making in the vicinity of 2 gallons of syrup? (help me out here you guys that have more bees.)


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> I think 10 lbs should go with 5 quarts of water and it will end up making in the vicinity of 2 gallons of syrup? (help me out here you guys that have more bees.)


 this is how my syrup comes out.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I use a gallon plastic milk jug.
I pour in 5 pounds of sugar.
I fill the jug up with hot tap water.
Shake.
Top off with hot tap water.
Makes one gallon of 1:1 syrup.

I measured this out a cup at a time when I started a few years back.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

25 lb sugar to 3 gal water. Makes about 5 gal 1:1 syrup


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought 1:1 was by volume. 1 gal. water to 1 gal. sugar. If not what will this way give you?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

"A pint's a pound the world around."

For all practical purposes, weight and volume for sugar and water are nearly identical.


----------



## TimnEsther (May 18, 2011)

Everybody is saying the same thing. Time to stir that syrup.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

TimnEsther said:


> Everybody is saying the same thing. Time to stir that syrup.


Yelp, just take Uncle Willie's old cowboy boot, fill with sugar and dump in bucket, fill boot up with water, dump in bucket.....1:1 syrup. It's a ratio...you don't have to use imperial measurements as long as you get the ratios correct. I'm not sure how the bees will respond to the boot syrup, though. 

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I just realized I have 5 gal jugs, one with a spout lid. :banana: I can make big amounts of syrup.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Sugar has a density of about two cups and two tablespoons per pound. A pound of sugar is ~ thirty-eight tablespoons. Sixteen tablespoons fit in one cup. 



> How many cups of sugar in five pounds?


38 x 5 = 190

190 / 16 = 11 and 7/8 cups in five pounds of sugar.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

SunnyBee said:


> I thought 1:1 was by volume. 1 gal. water to 1 gal. sugar. If not what will this way give you?


Something that should be fed immediately, before it ferments.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

FYI: Water with a specific gravity of 1 weighs 8.34 pounds per gallon


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

And that's important if you intend to make 2.000/1 syrup.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

deleted/info


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

1:1 or 2:1 sugar:water ratios are given by weight but there isn't much difference either way.



SunnyBee said:


> I thought 1:1 was by volume. 1 gal. water to 1 gal. sugar. If not what will this way give you?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Weight/volume makes no practical difference. Exact mix makes no practical difference. 5lb bag sugar to 5 pints water = 1/1. Don't stress.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

cg3 said:


> Weight/volume makes no practical difference. Exact mix makes no practical difference. 5lb bag sugar to 5 pints water = 1/1. Don't stress.


:applause: :applause:



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------

